
Database Migrations with Nodejs - kostarelo
https://kostasbariotis.com/data-migration-with-nodejs/
======
drinchev
If anyone here is using TypeScript, a couple of months ago I wrote type
definitions for umzug [1].

Also if you use sequelize as ORM they go hand in hand.

1 :
[https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped/blob/mast...](https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped/blob/master/umzug/umzug.d.ts)

~~~
kostarelo
Thank you. It has been stated in the article. :)

